# JBL PROFLORA DIRECT INLINE DIFFUSER VS CO2ART INLINE DIFFUSER



## Glen Adams (30 Dec 2019)

Looking to set up an inline diffuser on my 20g.

Has anyone got experiences with these diffusers?

or for the size of my tank would you suggest an internal one?

The filter im looking to use this on is an Eheim professional 3 (250)

Thanks Glen


----------



## jaypeecee (30 Dec 2019)

Hi @Glen Adams 

I use an internal diffuser on my 125 litre tank and it does the job nicely. I also use a streaming pump to distribute the CO2 but you may not need this with your Eheim filter. The diffuser that I use is the predecessor to this one:

https://www.co2art.co.uk/products/new-in-tank-bazooka-flux_-co2-diffuser-for-planted-aquariums

JPC


----------



## Glen Adams (30 Dec 2019)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Glen Adams
> 
> I use an internal diffuser on my 125 litre tank and it does the job nicely. I also use a streaming pump to distribute the CO2 but you may not need this with your Eheim filter. The diffuser that I use is the predecessor to this one:
> 
> ...




have you ever used an inline diffuser?


----------



## Zeus. (30 Dec 2019)

Yes Both. On my 500l here but have CO2 reactors so CO2 bubble free

Either will do the job on your 100l (20g) 

But internal can work well as well.


----------



## PedroB (31 Dec 2019)

I've got a JBL right now, thinking about replacing it as the bubbles are veeeery large leaving the outflow.
Over recent years I had an UpAqua, JBL, bazooka and a Sera Reactor. 

So far the best distribution I got was with a bazooka close to the inflow. The disadvantage is that it's another visible piece of kit in the tank, but in terms of creating a fine mist that gets dissolved it has been the best solution for me.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Feb 2020)

Ordinary co2 diffuser underneath the intake pipe to the filter - small co2 bubbles into the filter were they get mashed up even more - thus no bubble emitted from my lily outlet and no bubbles floating around. The diffuser is hidden by my plant, the only issue is the green co2 pipe its visable but once my moss wall grows the pipe will be partial hidden.

Cheers Paul


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Aug 2020)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Ordinary co2 diffuser underneath the intake pipe to the filter - small co2 bubbles into the filter were they get mashed up even more - thus no bubble emitted from my lily outlet and no bubbles floating around. The diffuser is hidden by my plant, the only issue is the green co2 pipe its visable but once my moss wall grows the pipe will be partial hidden.
> 
> Cheers Paul



Paul, how did you build your Moss Wall? I'm on the verge of trying it out. Epic fail yesterday trying to use a glue gun to stick JBL Volcanic substrate to a piece of eggshell crate


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Aug 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Paul, how did you build your Moss Wall? I'm on the verge of trying it out. Epic fail yesterday trying to use a glue gun to stick JBL Volcanic substrate to a piece of eggshell crate



Two pieces of semi flexible netting with 4mm holes, I overlaped them and secured the edges with fishing line, prior to sowing I open the 4mm holes  to 8mm and pushed some  medium size suction  cups through the back netting, these could not be seen hidden by the front netting. Looked great the only problem was the moss - purchased a poor batch of ebay.

Paul.


----------

